
FCC finally orders ISPs to say where they offer broadband - JaimeThompson
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2019/08/the-fccs-horrible-broadband-mapping-system-is-finally-getting-an-upgrade/
======
craftyguy
> The FCC pretty much takes ISPs at their word, and Pai took credit for
> broadband-deployment gains without realizing that his data was inflated by
> this gigantic error. The FCC only corrected the mistake after advocacy group
> Free Press discovered it.

The way this is written makes it seem like this was only ordered because Pai
got called out on some BS and embarrassed was embarrassed.

Meanwhile... [https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2019/08/pais-fcc-
orders-...](https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2019/08/pais-fcc-orders-
cities-and-towns-to-stop-regulating-cable-broadband/)

------
zadkey
It's about damn time.

